# Stratton, 1/20/2012---Facebook Friday, Ski for Free



## emmaurice2 (Jan 18, 2012)

I can't pass up a free ski day, so I'll be there.  

If you "like" their poster on FB for Facebook Friday you get to ski free for the day.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 18, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## TheBEast (Jan 18, 2012)

That is one hell of a promo.....how can I get this to work with my schedule?????


----------



## ski stef (Jan 18, 2012)

That's pretty awesome.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Jan 18, 2012)

TheBEast said:


> That is one hell of a promo.....how can I get this to work with my schedule?????



I had to switch some things around, but I made it work!  

Bromley is also offering good deals on their ecoupon page. I printed their $75 for Sat & Sun but I don't think I can swing being away the whole weekend.


----------



## mlkrgr (Jan 18, 2012)

Wish I could easily work the logistics out on this one but its really not that easy as no friends are available. Not much in a shape to be driving 6 hours round trip in a day including a day of skiing; tried 4 hours RT with Waterville once and that was enough. Would be much easier if a ski bus was heading there and just buy the bus ride only.

Will give it my best shot to make something work though.


----------



## mlkrgr (Jan 19, 2012)

mlkrgr said:


> Wish I could easily work the logistics out on this one but its really not that easy as no friends are available. Not much in a shape to be driving 6 hours round trip in a day including a day of skiing; tried 4 hours RT with Waterville once and that was enough. Would be much easier if a ski bus was heading there and just buy the bus ride only.
> 
> Will give it my best shot to make something work though.



I'm actually going to make it there; talking about 1 big last minute planned day trip the night before. Hopefully, the roads aren't bad but will be worth it.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Jan 19, 2012)

mlkrgr said:


> I'm actually going to make it there; talking about 1 big last minute planned day trip the night before. Hopefully, the roads aren't bad but will be worth it.



That's great!  I'm wondering how busy it will be.  I'll be in dark green North Face jacket, Volkl AC3 skis, so say "hi" if our paths cross.

The Non-Skiing Significant Other said, "Since you're skiing free on Friday, why don't we stay over and you can ski Magic on Saturday." :smile:

With the two little snow storms rolling through, it should be great.


----------



## mlkrgr (Jan 19, 2012)

emmaurice2 said:


> That's great!  I'm wondering how busy it will be.  I'll be in dark green North Face jacket, Volkl AC3 skis, so say "hi" if our paths cross.
> 
> The Non-Skiing Significant Other said, "Since you're skiing free on Friday, why don't we stay over and you can ski Magic on Saturday." :smile:
> 
> With the two little snow storms rolling through, it should be great.



Yeah; I'd try to suggest Magic for my partner but I don't think he'll buy it but shoulld be a great day nonetheless. But I'm really eyeing the Mount Snow Wednesday bus that BSSC is running for $59 (includes bus ride and lift ticket). Though, one of my other friends wants to go to KMart on Sunday just to watch the Dew Tour. But I'll see how things go Monday before putting Wednesday in stone.

I'll be in a blue jacket; well I'll keep last year's tags on, a helmet, black ski pants, and gray Dynastar skis.


----------

